# Angelfish Lastweek Delivery!



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Angelfish Free Delivery in August !!*!*

Clearance sale all my angelfish fries [August Free Delivery]:








1) retail: loonie~toonie size $1.5/each, quarter size $1.0/each.
Buy 10 get 2 Free!! Buy 20 get 5 Free!!!
2) 100 tails body quarter size marble/black/zebra mixed $60.
 3) 200 tails body quarter size marble/black/zebra mixed $100.
4) 100 tails body loonie ~ toonie size marble/black/zebra mixed. ------------> sold out!
All can do Free delivery until the end of August. 

Free Delivery available on weekday evening or weekends.
Free Delivery offers open from Aug 01 ~ Aug 31.

And some frozen bloodworm also available:

$2.5/pack/100g, $2.2/5packs/500g,$2.0/10packs/1000g








(image comes from theseuspower, thanks)

Free Delivery Offer:

Buy $10 or $10+ you will get Free Delivery in:
($10 / 7 tails - Loonie~Toonie size; $10 / 12 tails - Quarter size)
Burnaby
New west
Vancouver East.

Buy $15 or $15+ you will get Free Delivery in:
($15 / 10+2 tails - Loonie ~ Toonie size; $15 / 18 tails - Quarter size)
Burnaby
Coquitlam
Delta
Richmond
Surrey
New west
Vancouver East.
Vancouver West.

Buy $20 or $20+ you will get Free Delivery in:
($20 / 16 tails - Loonie ~ Toonie size; $20 / 25 tails - Quarter size)
Burnaby
Coquitlam
Delta
Richmond
Surrey
New west
North Vancouver
Port Coquitlam
Port moody.
Vancouver East.
Vancouver West.
 West Vancouver
White Rock

Buy $30 or $30+ you will get Free Delivery in:
($30 / 20+5 tails - Loonie ~ Toonie size; $30 / 40 tails - Quarter size)
Abbotsford
Aldergrove
Burnaby
Coquitlam
Chilliwack
Delta
Langley
Maple ridge
Mission
North Vancouver
Richmond
Surrey
New west
Port Coquitlam
Port moody.
Vancouver East.
Vancouver West.
 West Vancouver
White Rock

PM me if you interested. 
and describe your best receive date/time.

Thanks.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

old-dated post.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

old-dated post.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

old-dated post.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

old-dated post.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

old-dated post.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

*More Pics*

old-dated post.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

old-dated post.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Bump. Free delivery still alive in August. Update one pic in 1st post.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

bump. 
Now some loonie~toonie size available. 
adjust price to 
loonie ~ toonie size $1.5/each; 
quarter size $1.0/each. 
detail please refer the 1st page.

last week free delivery, 
weekday evening and weekend 
both available for free delivery.


----------

